# Homemade Hop Back



## barls (30/12/08)

ok guys im thinking about getting one of the guys at work to knock me up a hop back out of ss. so does anyone have any plans for one? even a recomended size?
i found this thread but most of them were just jars.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=hopback
im thinking of a unit that i can just clip in to the line out of my kettle. the current idea is a cylinder about 3-5 cms wide and between 8-15cm long with a filter( ether ss scrubby or mesh) at one end. the fittings being a male and female ss snap-lock on ether end as per here fittings
the biggest problem i can see will be sealing the unit. so im thinking a threaded cap that screws on to the body squeezing down on a rubber seal.


----------



## barls (2/1/09)

bump anyone.


----------



## mika (2/1/09)

I've seen aspargus cookers (small diameter tall stainless pot) turned into Hop Backs with a small piece of false bottom style material in the base. Couple of simple tabs/legs to keep it off the bottom, you're set.
Haven't seen anyone try and seal the thing up air tight, not sure that you'd need to ?


----------



## barls (2/1/09)

i was thinking that if i set it up this way. i could just hook it up when i want to use it.





so whats the general consensus for size? 10cm in diameter and about 15cm in length would this be a reasonable size.
i could also put the inlet in the side and then drain down to the bottom, with this i could also have the lid thats held down by a threaded screw. what are the thoughts on this?
ive already got the full machine workshop to take advantage of i just need a design


----------



## mika (2/1/09)

If you want it completely sealed you're probably going to have to look at an o-ring or gasket of some sort to seal the lid.
The size is going to depend on how many hops you want to cram in there I spose.
The attached pic is of AusDB's Hopback, hopefully he don't mind h34r: 
For rough size I think it's probably closer to 120mm x 200mm, but that is a pure guess and depends on your hop load.
For the screen at the bottom you could just use stainless steel wool, but you'd need to see what's available.


----------



## barls (2/1/09)

i know we have perforated stainless at work, so ill most likely use that for the screen.
i dont think i need to go any bigger in size than what i was thinking. i did re think my design which ive attached. it probably doesnt need to be sealed but still could be if need as we have rubber thats used for hot water pipe gaskets.


----------



## mika (3/1/09)

You may want to make the base screw on and create a recess to hold the perf plate in place. You could weld a piece of flat in the top and tap it for your lid hold down screw.


----------



## ausdb (3/1/09)

mika said:


> If you want it completely sealed you're probably going to have to look at an o-ring or gasket of some sort to seal the lid.
> The size is going to depend on how many hops you want to cram in there I spose.
> The attached pic is of AusDB's Hopback, hopefully he don't mind h34r:
> For rough size I think it's probably closer to 120mm x 200mm, but that is a pure guess and depends on your hop load.
> For the screen at the bottom you could just use stainless steel wool, but you'd need to see what's available.


No dramas Mika, I'm not that fearsome am I :huh: 
This unit is made with an asparagus pot (~3.5L capacity) with 1/2" stainless hosebarbs silver soldered for the in and out connections. There is a perf sheet false bottom in it which is held up by 3 small legs made of stainless bicycle spokes! The open design lets you monitor the inflow vs outlflow so you can throttle the kettle outlet to make sure it is always "almost" full but not overflowing.
I used the morebeer design as lusted after by BigD as my inspiration http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ost&p=14774 after seeing an asparagus pot at a kitchen shop at a reasonable price. I have since compared it to RandyRobs real morebeer one and mine is slightly narrower but still happily handles half a dozen plugs or so. I can measure it tomorrow if anyone is really interested.
Edit
just reading your original post, 3-5cm diameter seems a bit small, hop plugs or flowers swell up a real lot and you would not fit very manyin there at the size you are thinking of.


----------



## barls (3/1/09)

ok what about 15cm in diameter and 15cm in length giving me a volume of 2.6L?
im tempted to go the open style so we will see what happens.


----------



## Doc (13/1/09)

Water filter housings work really well.
Easy and cheap to come by too.
From the Hopback topic you linked too

Doc


----------



## Mitchell (10/5/09)

What type of plastic are those things made of Doc?


----------



## tdh (12/8/09)

The plastic is polypropylene and the clear Lexan, housing can handle 52*C.

Puretec also has s/s and nylon units that handle 90*C+.

tdh


----------



## barls (2/9/09)

finally got the welding finished on mine ill get pics in the next week or so.


----------



## barls (12/9/09)

here is the pics i promised. ive just got to clean up some of the welds inside and add the valve and fittings so it will just plug in to my set up


----------



## barls (26/4/10)

finally got around to trying this out today. here it is with 40g of homegrown chinook.




here it is in operation. just have to open up the inlet size so when i have the pump running the valve at the bottom is barely open.





im looking forward to tasting this one.


----------



## Siborg (26/4/10)

quick question... do you run hot wort through them into the cube? They are used for extra aroma, yeah?


----------



## Bizier (26/4/10)

Looking good Barls.

How were you in brewing condition today?

I am trying to find a use for some 1/4" copper, and I think I might have to make a counterflow and hopback.


----------



## barls (26/4/10)

dan, im a seasoned drinker, started at 10 yesterday and finished at 10 last night.
yeah i was after aroma out of them, whole hops clog my pickup on my kettle. ill be fermenting tomorrow i think.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (26/4/10)

barls said:


> dan, im a seasoned drinker, started at 10 yesterday and finished at 10 last night.



Why'd you stop?


----------



## barls (26/4/10)

ran out of beer.


----------



## barls (7/5/10)

just put this beer in to cold condition it has sooooo much hop flavour out of the fermentor warm i cant wait to try this carbed and at drinking temp. might even enter this in a few comps as soon as i figure out what category as its 2.5% in alcohol.


----------



## MitchDudarko (25/6/10)

Are people not worried about hot side aeration?


----------



## barls (25/6/10)

if i was i wouldnt be doing this in to a cube.


----------



## Sammus (25/6/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> Are people not worried about hot side aeration?



as much as im worried about santa giving me a lump of coal if im a naughty boy. HSA is a fairy tale to scare new people.


----------

